# who are your draft sleepers?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

mine are

1. josh boone
2.tiago splitter
3. hilton armstrong
4.james white
5.marcus williams


the 1st 3 would be excellent fits for the knicks, who need a defensive minded big man.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

1.Allen ray
2.shelden williams
3.Adam morrison
4.D brown
5.rudy gaye


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm so mad right now that the word draft and Knicks makes me cringe.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


>


I don't need a hug, I need some W's. :curse:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They made good draft picks, though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mardy Collins


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Mardy Collins



i saw mardy play against duke ...he can play.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, he seems to be the best prospect out there at the pg spot. If we can draft him, even better.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah, he seems to be the best prospect out there at the pg spot. If we can draft him, even better.


What?? you have 27 point guards already...and a young one to develop in Nate Robinson.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeh why would the knicks need a pg?Thinking about unloading some talent for KG? U have starbury,Franchise,Nate those are the ones i can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> What?? you have 27 point guards already...and a young one to develop in Nate Robinson.


What are those point guards doing now? Absolutely nothing. Nate Robinson isn't a point guard, he is more of a flashy 2 guard and he is a work in progress.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The oldest postition on the roster is PF, with Malik and Taylor. I'd say draft a PF. If not, then the best player available who is not a guard.


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

I wonder who the Knicks are going to draft with the second pick... Oh wait...

DAMN YOU ISIAH!!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> The oldest postition on the roster is PF, with Malik and Taylor. I'd say draft a PF. If not, then the best player available who is not a guard.


Why the **** did we draft Frye and Lee then?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Why the **** did we draft Frye and Lee then?


Because they resemble salt and pepper shakers? :whoknows:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> What?? you have 27 point guards already...and a young one to develop in Nate Robinson.


We have uhs, Marbury who lacks court vision and is and always has been a 20 points and 8 asssists whore; plus the fact that he never had much court vision, Francis who can get the open person but like Marbury doesn't have much court vision for the open man either. Both can look great on paper, but neither really helps the team greatly. Neither of the two are selfless enough to always look for their teammates. And then there's Crawford, pure garbage, plays as Kitty has said before, "Like he's on an And1 mixtape with DJ clue shoutouts." Crawford relies on his crossover to lose his defenders, but never puts up a high percentage floater. Crawford's a 2 guard that just needs to run around and be open for a 1 to find him and shoot, along with his 1.71 assist to turnover ratio, he's not a very good option at the point. Finally to our young rookie, Nate Robinson, from his first couple games to now, he's improved, but just a little bit. In our earlier games of catch up, he didn't seem to know what to do; walking the ball up the court with about 50 seconds of tick. He's had his fair share of rookie mistakes, he's a good 2-3 years from even becoming a point guard because right now, he's a 2 stuck in an average man's body. He's an even harder piece of work than Marbury and Crawford. He's flashy, but he's not even close to leading our team yet. 

That's why I hope we can draft Mardy Collins, if we get the chance. He'll most likely do well for any team looking for a pg, but I think he will be able to flourish extremely well under Brown's system. He's a team player, playing on a defensive team like Temple helps, he has handles, court vision, and everything that we don't have in a point guard. Like everyone, he has his own weaknesses, from scouting reports, they say he's not a very good shooter from outside and from the stripe, and I agree. But I don't think that's of too much importance because we have so many other scorers that he just needs to create for them and shooting can always be worked on.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Why the **** did we draft Frye and Lee then?


Oh, right. Oops. I'd say draft the best player available, unless its a combo guard. I'm not against drafting a pure PG.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't want another effing combo guard, I'm just so sick of combo guards.


----------

